# DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Hallo,

also ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich besitze 2 TFT's mit 1920x1080 und nur einem VGA Anschluss,
und ich habe einen TFT mit 1680x1050 und einem DVI Anschluss.

Was würde von der Bildqualität her mehr Sinn machen die höhere Auflösung oder der DVI Anschluss?

Gruß


----------



## Lyran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Von der Bildqualität in Spielen usw. habe ich persönlich da eigentlich keinen Unterschied gesehen ob DVI oder VGA. Ist schon schön Full HD zu haben, im Officebetrieb bei VGA allerdings merkt man nach einiger Zeit, dass das Bild unscharf wird und man ab und zu mal "Auto adjust" anschmeißen muss damit die Schrift wieder Scharf ist. Das gibt es bei DVI nicht, da die Daten digital übertragen werden und das Bild immer gestochen scharf ist.


----------



## montecuma (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ein 1080p TFT der kein DVI hat? Welches Modell ist denn das bitte?

Was besser ist musst du selber testen, manche stören die VGA Nachteile weniger, manche mehr (ich würds kategorisch ablegen, da die Unschärfe (auch wenn mans kaum merkt, aud Dauer nicht gut für die Augen sein kann). Wenn du beide nebeneinander stehen hast sollte es am deutlichsten sein


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich mal die Modellbezeichnung durchgeben. Hab die als bei uns Saturn neu aufgemacht hat für 99€ das Stück bekommen anstatt 199€. Sind eigentlich sehr gut, aber jetzt hab ich mir ne 580 gegönnt und wenn die ankommt werde ich das "Problem" mal angehen.


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

DVI ist klar besser da digital.

Dass DVI mehr Bildqualität bringt, 
ist aber schon seit Jahren kein Geheimnis mehr. 

Man braucht nur mal kurz googeln oder selbst vergleichen.


----------



## Leandros (7. Februar 2011)

Wo genau sind denn die Qualitäts unterschiede vin VGA bzw DVI bemerkbar? Welche sind es?


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

DVI ganz klar, weil somit die Digital->Analog (Grafikkarte) und Analog->Digital (Monitor) Wandler weg fallen!


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wo genau sind denn die Qualitäts unterschiede vin VGA bzw DVI bemerkbar? Welche sind es?



das Bild ist einfach schärfer.
Über VGA ist das Ergebnis  "milchiger"

Über DVI werden mehr Informationen durch das Signal bereit gestellt.


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Das heißt ihr würdet eher einen 1680x1050 DVI benutzen als einen 1920x1080 VGA?


----------



## robbe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ich würde sagen, du schaust dir die Sache an und entscheidest selber. Ich kann zb. bei einem 1680x1050 Monitor keinen Unterschied zwischen DVI und VGA feststellen.

Mich würde aber auch mal sehr interssieren, welcher Full HD Monitor nur VGA hat. Sicher das da kein anderer Anschluss ist, vielleicht HDMI?


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

ganz klar DVI


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



robbe schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, du schaust dir die Sache an und entscheidest selber. Ich kann zb. bei einem 1680x1050 Monitor keinen Unterschied zwischen DVI und VGA feststellen.
> 
> Mich würde aber auch mal sehr interssieren, welcher Full HD Monitor nur VGA hat. Sicher das da kein anderer Anschluss ist, vielleicht HDMI?



Ist VGA  ganz sicher sonst würde ich die Frage ja nicht stellen bzw das Problem nicht haben.


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Außerdem hätte deine Grafikkarte bei 1680x1050 mehr Luft nach Oben.
Eine höhere Auflösung macht sich bei der Performance negativ bemerkbar,
deine GTX 260 müsste mehr stemmen.

*VGA (analog) & weniger Leistung*

oder

*DVI (digital) & mehr Leistung*

muß man da noch groß überlegen?


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Die Grafikkarte sollte kein Problem sein, meine GTX 580 Black Ops Edition ist momentan aufm Postweg.


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Oder verkloppe beide Monitore bei ebay und schaffe dir von dem Erlös einen 1920x1080 mit DVI an. 
Kostet doch nicht die Welt und wer sich eine GTX580 leisten kann..


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ja hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich glaube das werde ich mal näher in Betracht ziehen.
Leider darf man hier im Forum erst ab 100 Post zeug verkaufen sonst würde ich schon meinen "alten" PC reingestellt haben.


----------



## doodlez (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

ich würd ma sagen die Auflösung ist der Große unterschied DVI lässt ne höhere Auflösung zu


----------



## wolfpower (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

ist aber auch nur von Relevanz wenn man Downsampling nutzt, denn 1920x1080 nativ wird der VGA Monitor unterstützen und darum geht es dem TS ja


----------



## Lyran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



doodlez schrieb:


> ich würd ma sagen die Auflösung ist der Große unterschied DVI lässt ne höhere Auflösung zu



Ist für den TE vollkommen egal, VGA lässt auch 2048 x 1536 zu. Es geht eher darum, dass das Signal analog übertragen wird und dabei an Qualität verliert.


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

aber Downsampling macht doch eigentlich keinen Sinn ausser man hat nicht die nötige hardware die Qualität nativ so erreichen?

@Lyran
genau


----------



## TMO (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

da hier grad das thema der anschlussmöglichkeiten angesprochen wird, wollte ich mal fragen wie das eigentlich dann mit HDMI und DVI ist.

Welcher dieser beiden Anschlussmöglickeiten ist sinnvoller für den PC- Gebrauch?


----------



## Lyran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Da beide vom Aufbau her das gleiche Bildsignal übertragen, spielt es keine Rolle wie man den Bildschirm anschließt. HDMI hat zwar den Vorteil auch Ton übertragen zu können, angesichts mickriger Monitorboxen ist das aber auch egal, dafür hat man am PC ja eine Anlage oder ein Headset. Trotzdem praktisch wenn die Graka den Ausgang hat, dann kann man ohne Adapter TVs anschließen. Macht aber auch nichts wenn sie 2x DVI hat, dann nutzt man halt einen Adapter.


----------



## TMO (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Danke!


----------



## Gosu (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

HDMI hat also die gleiche Qualität wie DVI? Kam mir immer anders vor, von den ganzen Konsoleros wurde HDMI ja immer so als Wunder angepriesen. Kann man mal sehen wie die zurückhängen


----------



## robbe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das DVI soweit ich weiß nur im PC Bereich verwendet wird.

Aber HDMI ist sowieso die Zukunft, DVI wird auch beim PC immer mehr von HDMI verdrängt.


----------



## Lyran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



Gosu schrieb:


> HDMI hat also die gleiche Qualität wie DVI? Kam mir immer anders vor, von den ganzen Konsoleros wurde HDMI ja immer so als Wunder angepriesen. Kann man mal sehen wie die zurückhängen





> DVI or HDMI for Computers?
> For my last couple of years working in the computer tech industry, one question that has started to come up a lot is: which is better to use for connecting computers to a high definition display? HDMI cable or DVI? The main reason this question has came up a lot recently is because newer video cards are starting to come with both connection types as options for connecting PCs to Displays. My advice is to use which ever one is most convenient to you. HDMI and DVI transmit a digital video signal in the same exact way. The only difference is the connection types. The picture is going to look exactly the same no matter what type of video cable you use.



HDMI vs DVI - A Difference in Quality?

Salopp gesagt: die Kabel bringen ein identisches Resultat, lediglich der Stecker ist ein anderer


----------



## Forti (8. Februar 2011)

Immer die höhere Auflösung nehmen. Das Bild welches übertragen wird ist das gleiche, egal über welchen Anschluss.


----------



## Lyran (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



Forti schrieb:


> Immer die höhere Auflösung nehmen. Das Bild welches übertragen wird ist das gleiche, egal über welchen Anschluss.



Ich würde auf jeden Fall digital nehmen, da verlustfrei und somit scharf. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als unscharfe Schrift, finde ich. Vor allem aber wird die GTX260 des TEs in Full HD schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen, 1680x1050 macht da deutlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2011)

Ihr müsst mal alles lesen. Der TE hat eine GTX580 bestellt. Ich würde einfach alle verkaufen und mir mdb HD-Monitor mit DVI zulegen.


----------



## Gosu (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal alles lesen. Der TE hat eine GTX580 bestellt. Ich würde einfach alle verkaufen und mir mdb HD-Monitor mit DVI zulegen.



ja ich warte nur noch drauf das die 580 ankommt.

"mdb HD-Monitor mit DVI" äh was? ^^


----------



## robbe (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Welchen Monitor hast du denn nun eigentlich? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## Gosu (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Also ich habe hiervon 2 Stück.
Samsung 2243SN 54,6 cm Widescreen LCD analog schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## robbe (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Tatsächlich nur VGA, sehr merkwürdig. 
Aber 21,5" in Full HD wäre für mich persönlich nichts. Full HD würde für mich erst ab 24" in Frage kommen, aber das ist Geschmacksfrage.

Siehst du denn irgendeinen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen dem VGA und DVI Monitor? 
Wenn nein, solltest du einfach den nehmen, bei dem dir das Größe/Auflösung Verhältnis mehr zusagt.


----------



## Gosu (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Bin momentan auf der Arbeit, ich werde das heute abend mal testen. Eigentlich wollte ich das erst mit der 580 machen.
Aber eventuell verkaufe ich auch alle TFT's und hol mir dann einen 24".


----------



## wolfpower (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



robbe schrieb:


> Aber HDMI ist sowieso die Zukunft, DVI wird auch beim PC immer mehr von HDMI verdrängt.



DisplayPort ist beim PC die Zukunft...


----------



## robbe (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ja, angeblich schon. Daran glaub ich aber nicht. HDMI hat sich mittlerweile im PC Bereich so stark durchgesetzt, das ich da langfristig gesehen keine Chance mehr für den Display Port sehe. Den gibt es ja mittlerweile doch schon einige Jahre und trotzdem hat er es nie wirklich geschafft sich durchzusetzen. Wozu denn auch? Quasi jedes Moderne Multimedia Gerät hat HDMI, warum sollte man dann bei PCs unbedingt auf einen anderen Standard setzen. Das bringt doch nur wieder Verwirrung beim Anwender.


----------



## MerciundDanke (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Es gibt zwischen DVI und HDMI doch noch mehr Unterschiede, als das bei HDMI nur noch zusätzlich Ton übertragen wird oder?
Weil ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit drei 24" Bildschirme, als Vergleich. - Einer davon konnte nur via DVI verbunden werden, die anderen beiden sowohl als auch über HDMI. Ich habe es bei HDMI nicht hinbekommen, dass die Bildschirme wirklich an allen Seiten komplett ausgefüllt waren sondern hatte überall einen kleinen schwarzen Balken. - Habe alle möglichen Skalierungsänderungen am Bildschirm und im Graka-Menü vorgenommen, aber das einzige, was gegen die schwarzen Balken half, war das Bild um ein paar Prozent zu vergrößern. - Dabei wurde es aber dann wieder leicht matschig..
D.h. es gibt da wohl doch noch irgend einen Unterschied oder?
Ich habe mich deshalb dann für den Monitor mit DVI entschieden..


----------



## mcmesut01 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

guten Tag, ich hätte auch Fragen zu dem Thema: Undzwar, wenn ich meinen neuen Bildschirm mit hdmi kabel verbinde,und mein Rechner starte, erscheint ganz Normal Dos, und in dem Moment wo mein Desktop erscheinen sollte, steht: input not supportet dran...  auf meinem alten bildschirm funzt es aber..Wo könnte denn das Problem liegen? an meiner Grafikkarte vllt? (gtx 470 superOverclocked - Gigabyte)
naja von daher habe ich vom kumpel ein VGA kabel ausgeliehen,die ich mit DVI adapter an meinem Rechner verbunden hab, und nun meine frage: habe ich hd qualität oder ganz normales vga qualität?

Und meine zweite Frage: Mein vater hat heut ein Rechner gekauft mit allmöglichen Anschlüssen(hdmi,dvi,vga)... So, da aber der Bildschirm von ihm nur hdmi und vga anschlüsse hat, muss ich wohl mit hdmi verbinden... Und jetzt kommt das lustigste: Die HDMI Anschlüsse vom Rechner und Bildschirm sind exakt gleich!!  Also die eine Seite vom Hdmi kabel ist doch etwas größer als die andere Seite... gibt es eigentlich hdmi kabel mit 2 gleichen Enden?(also 2 mal die große Ende)??  bitte um eure Hilfen... kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die grafikkarte von meinem Vater nich so gut is?  gt 9500...


----------



## MerciundDanke (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*



mcmesut01 schrieb:


> guten Tag, ich hätte auch Fragen zu dem Thema: Undzwar, wenn ich meinen neuen Bildschirm mit hdmi kabel verbinde,und mein Rechner starte, erscheint ganz Normal Dos, und in dem Moment wo mein Desktop erscheinen sollte, steht: input not supportet dran...  auf meinem alten bildschirm funzt es aber..Wo könnte denn das Problem liegen? an meiner Grafikkarte vllt? (gtx 470 superOverclocked - Gigabyte)
> naja von daher habe ich vom kumpel ein VGA kabel ausgeliehen,die ich mit DVI adapter an meinem Rechner verbunden hab, und nun meine frage: habe ich hd qualität oder ganz normales vga qualität?
> 
> Und meine zweite Frage: Mein vater hat heut ein Rechner gekauft mit allmöglichen Anschlüssen(hdmi,dvi,vga)... So, da aber der Bildschirm von ihm nur hdmi und vga anschlüsse hat, muss ich wohl mit hdmi verbinden... Und jetzt kommt das lustigste: Die HDMI Anschlüsse vom Rechner und Bildschirm sind exakt gleich!!  Also die eine Seite vom Hdmi kabel ist doch etwas größer als die andere Seite... gibt es eigentlich hdmi kabel mit 2 gleichen Enden?(also 2 mal die große Ende)??  bitte um eure Hilfen... kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass die grafikkarte von meinem Vater nich so gut is?  gt 9500...



Also zu Deiner letzten Frage:
IdR haben alle HDMI-Kabel auf beiden Seiten die gleiche Größe, außer es handelt sich um ein Mini-HDMI-Anschluss. Aber dieser ist eher unüblich sondern es gibt bei den Graka's mit einem solchen Anschluss meist einen Adapter.
Wobei das eigentlich so ähnlich wie mit USB und Mini-USB ist (was vor allem bei Smartphones Sinn macht).

Zu Deiner anderen Frage:
Da bin ich mir nicht 100%sicher, aber ich soweit ich weiß, erreichst Du "nur" VGA-Qualität. Da nicht ausreichend Pins auf dem VGA-Kabel liegen. Sonst wäre der DVI ja auch sinnlos. Der Adapter ist nur dazu gedacht, falls man noch einen alten Monitor, der nur VGA, hat anschließen möchte, diesen dann trotzdem mit der Grafikkarte verbinden kann, obwohl diese nicht mehr über einen VGA-Anschluss verfügt.

Zu Deiner ersten Frage:
Hast Du mal mit dem alten Monitor gestartet, und dann den neuen zweiten noch zusätzlich via HDMI dran gehängt und dann auf diesen als einzigen Monitor umgeschaltet?
Weil eigentlich müsste es dann problemlos auch beim Starten gehen.
Oder hast Du auch sonst kein Bild via HDMI? Also auch wenn Du Deinen neuen Monitor mit dem Rechner von Deinem Vater via HDMI anschließt?


----------



## mcmesut01 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: DVI/VGA Qualitätsunterschied?*

Also meinen alten bildschirm kann ich hdmi nutzen, aber den neuen bildschirm nicht.. und hab mein pc noch nicht mit dem pc meines Vaters angschlossen.. du hast doch geschrieben:   Hast Du mal mit dem alten Monitor gestartet, und dann den neuen zweiten  noch zusätzlich via HDMI dran gehängt und dann auf diesen als einzigen  Monitor umgeschaltet?
Weil eigentlich müsste es dann problemlos auch beim Starten gehen.


Also, das mit: zusätzlich via HDMI dran gehängt    habe ich nich ganz verstanden... mein problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass mein bildschirm keine digitale signale empfangen kann...kann ich es nich irgendwie einstellen?  naja ich werde ziemlich bald, nen dvi kabel vom kumpel ausleihen, und dann schauen,ob das funzt... ah und sry für mein schlechtes Deutsch,ich hoffe,das was ich schreib,auch verständlich ist und vielen Dank..


----------

